# Buckeroo Bred Champions



## ruffian (Aug 19, 2009)

Since there is some great discussion about bloodlines, Buckeroo, and consistent production, I'd like to start a thread of those Buckeroo bred horses who have shown well, even those farther down the pedigree.

I'll start with just mine.

ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - Grandson - 2009 Julep Cup, Grand Champion Sr Stallion (x 2) and Reserve Grand Champion

2009 Eastern Regionals Grand Champion Sr. Stallion, Numerous Grand Champion titles at our local AMHR show.







Buck On's Panama Red LLO -- Grand daughter - Grand Champion mare, BWMHC show.






LDS The Buckeroo Kid - Grandson - National Champion over Color horse - AMHR 2008






Taylor Made's Senor Destino - winner at local AMHR show - Son of Alvadar's Double Destiny, making him a Great Grandson of Buckeroo. - Sold - so I cannot post photos.

Olive Branch Double Dynamic - just took 3rd out 35 at a local in hand trail class against full sized horses - only mini there.






And last but not least - LDS Z Lightning Calypso Red, Offspring of Lightning BOlt and Panama Red - great granddaughter of Buckeroo:






So let's see those Buckeroo Get!!


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 19, 2009)

My guy Omega is in my avatar, He is a Buck Echo son, a Buckeroo grandson. He honestly gives 110% all of the time.

Here is a pic courtesy of his origonal owners. He is a bit of a chunky monkey nowa days, but he is also 14 and going strong. He may have not made it into the magazines, LOL, but his previous owners did quite well showing him over the years in the AMHA shows in the Kentucky region.






Little Kings Echo'sOmega, back in the day


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is *Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF*, owned and loved by Erica and myself. Destiny is a grandson of both Buck Echo and Alvadars Double Destiny. He himself is a National Champion (halter), Reserve National Grand Champion (driving), has his Halter Hall of Fame, around 50 championships in both registries, has made the AMHA honor roll, is a repeated AMHR All Star, and has earned multiple National Top 10, 5 and 3 placements in addition to his National titles. Destiny's also now a proven sire of some lovely foals. A boy who is full of fire and pride but also one who just melts into you with so much love and heart to give his people. He is very much a dream come true



:yes


----------



## Genie (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry, didn't read topic so posted in error.


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi! Great thread! Well..... My love of my life is Buckeroo bred "Ericas Sock It To Me".......

He too has quite the show history and will be my first time taking him to Worlds this year! Can't wait!! He has a long show career a head of him too!! And I can NOT wait for his foals next year (expecting 2 maybe 3)...


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry, I cant figure out how to post photos BUT in my Avatar is my Buckeroo g-daughter Zephyr Woods Little Prancer a daughter of Little Kings Zephyr Buckeroo. I also have a 09 filly out of this mare that looks just like her g-daddy Zeph and is very correct and the Buckeroo look just shines right through her!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 20, 2009)

You should check out the horses at Triple K if you want to see champion Buckeroo horses.





www.triplekhorses.com


----------



## REO (Aug 20, 2009)

All I have is my mare Polly










Her "Buckeroo" is way back there





Polly is a granddaughter of double Buckeroo bred *Alvadar's Double Destiny*.

I can't wait to see her foals by Nort!


----------



## garyo (Aug 20, 2009)

This is our Buckeroo son, Little Kings Crimson Buckeroo with his very amateur Mommy (me) showing him at the Area 3 Regional show in Perry. He won Sr. Stallion 32-34. I was so tickled when we won against trainers and their beautiful horses that I almost cried.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW Garyo! Love your boys head and neck! I think he is one of the better looking sons Ive seen in a while personally. Thanks for sharing him.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 21, 2009)

This is one of our Buckeroo Bred Horses

"Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed"

Grand Champion Mare Delmarva AMHR show

She is out of RF Bars Warrior Princess

BY our stallion Triple Ks Boogies Bow Tie a buckeroo grandson on top and a LK Buck the System grandson on bottom

She has done very well showing this year with James Walsh and is headed to the Nationals

showing as a yearling

I'm so excited


----------



## kayla221444 (Aug 22, 2009)

castle rock, I normally dont like appys but shes very stunning


----------

